# AVIC-D3 VW Backgrounds



## vdub_north (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't know if anyone else has been looking for these but here you go!...BTW don't forget to post your results for the n00000bies!









































































































































*As requested the following is a step by step on how to install:
1.)obtain up to 20 pictures(make sure they are ".jpg" format) 
2.)Make a folder on your desktop and call it "PICTURES" 
3.)Make sure all pics are 500x240(I used a free program called InfranView) 
4.)Make sure all pics ONLY USE characters such as A-Z and/or 1-10 
5.)Download NERO(30 day free trail works but $29.99/year there after)http://www.download.com/Nero-8...st-1 
6.)Once #5 is complete----Open Nero StartSmart 
7.)Click on the "data burning" button 
8.)Click the green "add" button 
9.)Navigate and locate the "PICTURES" file that you placed on your desktop 
10.)Click on the "PICTURES" folder once and then push the "Open" button at the bottom right 
11.)After doing #10 push the "cancel" button which is right under the "open" button. 
12.)Insert a Cd-R(I used Fujifilm CD-R 700mb 70min.) 
13.)Click the big red button in the Nero program called"BURN". 
14.)Once done insert the burned CD into D3 
15.)Touch "settings" in NAVI Menu 
16.)Then touch "System Options" 
17.)Then touch "Background Picture Setting" 
18.)Touch(Splash Screen,Navigation Background,AV background) 
19.)Click "import from CD" 
20.)Locate file and then touch "Center" 
21.Touch "done" and you are finished!!!!! 
PS Don't forget to post your results and btw, I should have some new backgrounds up soon.*

_Modified by vdub_north at 11:39 AM 4-18-2008_

_Modified by vdub_north at 4:21 PM 4-28-2008_


_Modified by vdub_north at 4:25 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## nokVR6 (May 7, 2007)

awesome . . wish I had a D3 though


----------



## vdub_north (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (nokVR6)*

Well if you get one in the future you will have a place to search and find them. I will continue to ad to this thread as I create or find them.


----------



## VeeDub_6 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: AVIC-D3 VW Backgrounds (vdub_north)*

Post moar please


----------



## vdub_north (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: AVIC-D3 VW Backgrounds (VeeDub_6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_6* »_Post moar please 

What did you you have in mind?


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

im assuming those would work in D2s as well


----------



## vdub_north (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (droche005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *droche005* »_im assuming those would work in D2s as well

You should not have any problems as the pixel rates are the same.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks alot for these. I will put them in the unit in the morning.


----------



## vdub_north (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Thanks alot for these. I will put them in the unit in the morning.

No worries! If you dont' mind after installing them. Post some pics to give some people an idea of what they look like.


----------



## jetta_vrsix (Apr 21, 2006)

i JUST bought one
add more.
and post on here how to change the BG if you can, cuuuuuuz i have no clue lol


----------



## jetta_vrsix (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (jetta_vrsix)*

just to thank you again for the photos.
hope you get more up.
i just had mine installed today,
and will be adding images this weekend to the units backgrounds.
Cant wait to see more of the photos you will have up.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub_north (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (jetta_vrsix)*

Just posted a couple more backgrounds!


----------



## mangofreshh (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: AVIC-D3 VW Backgrounds (vdub_north)*

Props vdub_north on all these VW backgrounds. If you get time you should make some R32 ones!


----------



## vdub_north (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: AVIC-D3 VW Backgrounds (mangofreshh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mangofreshh* »_Props vdub_north on all these VW backgrounds. If you get time you should make some R32 ones!









I will work on some this week and try to post before the weekend.


----------



## mangofreshh (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: AVIC-D3 VW Backgrounds (vdub_north)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif COOL


----------



## JulianGTIvr6 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: AVIC-D3 VW Backgrounds (mangofreshh)*

nice, i was looking for these just got my d3 put in yesterday.


----------



## JulianGTIvr6 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: AVIC-D3 VW Backgrounds (JulianGTIvr6)*

nero no longer has a demo code, and they want $70 does anyone know of another program to use?


----------



## JulianGTIvr6 (Oct 13, 2007)

http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/?page_id=5 free and works well


----------



## phat8186 (Oct 9, 2007)

will this work on pioneer's new 7" video navi system


----------



## NC.:R32 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (phat8186)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phat8186* »_will this work on pioneer's new 7" video navi system

i don't see why not


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (NC.:R32)*

Anyone know if this will work on the Z3?


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (87'moneypit)*

I will try this tomorrow


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (87'moneypit)*

I will try this tomorrow


----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (B3sat16v)*

BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!! Anyone know where to find a RED(red-ish) background shot?


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (KsTyLeVdub311)*

http://www.avic411.com


----------

